# Uferbepflanzung



## Teichfutzi (7. Juni 2008)

Hallo!
So sieht mein Teichufer aus:
 
Man sieht die Folie, das ist natürlich nicht so schön, noch ein Bild:
 
Wie man auf dem nächsten Bild sieht, habe ich um den Teich einen Kiesstreifen, um die Folie zu beschweren, in dem Pflanzen wachsen:
 

Und jetzt meine Frage:
Welche Pflanzen, kann ich zwischen die anderen Pflanzen in den Kiesstreifen pflanzen, die dann zwischen den Steinen ins Wasser ranken und die Folie verdecken? Die Steine dürfen ruhig überwuchert werden. Hat einer Vorschläge?
Danke schonmal!


----------



## jochen (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Uferbepflanzung*

Hi Benjamin...

__ Pfennigkraut ist dazu der Renner...

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pfennigkraut


----------



## Teichfutzi (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Uferbepflanzung*



			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Das __ Pfennigkraut gedeiht vor allem auf feuchten und nährstoffreichen Böden.


Würde das in dem Kiesgraben (ca. 10cm tief und breit) nicht kümmern, weil da sind keine Närstoffe und feucht ist es da nur, wenn es regnet, oder die schon ihre Zweige ins zwischen den Steinen durchgestreckt haben.
Pfennigkraut würde auf alle Fälle einen interessanten Übergang zum Rasen herstellen.


----------



## Nymphaion (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Uferbepflanzung*

Hallo,

wenn Du ausserhalb vom Kiesstreifen eine Feuchtzone anlegst (billigste Plastikfolie mit Löchern drin vergraben und wieder mit Erde auffüllen), dann bekommst Du einen Bereich in dem die Pflanzen der feuchten Wiesen wachsen können. Ein Teil davon wird Ausläufer auch in den Kiesstreifen treiben und ihn verdecken. Zum Rasen hin entsteht auch ein gefälligerer Übergang als es die scharfe Grenze aus dem Kies ist.


----------



## Teichfutzi (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Uferbepflanzung*

Danke für den Tip, aber ich habe nicht vor, um den Kiesstreifen nochwas zu machen, oder kann ich das __ Pfennigkraut auch einfach in den Rasen neben dem Kiesstreifen pflanzen?
Aber lieber wäre mir eine Pflanze, die auch die Trockenheit im Kiesstreifen verträgt...
Aber ich gucke mich trotzdem mal nach Pfennigkraut um.
Kann man Pfennigkraut per Steckling vermehren? Dann hab ichs einfacher...


----------



## Christine (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Uferbepflanzung*

Hallo Benjamin,

dann mußt Du Dich mal in der Abteilung Steingarten und Dachbegrünung umschauen. Da findest Du Pflanzen, die auch mit trockenen Ecken zurecht kommen und nicht so hoch werden, so daß der Blick auf den Teich erhalten bleibt.


----------



## lollo (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Uferbepflanzung*

@all,

bei mir wächst __ Pfennigkraut direkt am Teichrand, und geht in den Teich über.
Habe keine Probleme damit.


----------



## Teichfutzi (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Uferbepflanzung*

ich glaub ich hole mir mal __ Pfennigkraut und wässer das solange, bis das in den Teich gewachsen ist, dann holt es sich das Wasser selber. Aber nochmal die Frage: Kann man Pfennigkraut mit Stecklingen vermehren? Dann könnte ich mir einfach irgendwo wo das wächst, ein paar Enden mitnehmen und die dann bewurzeln.


----------



## lollo (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Uferbepflanzung*

Habe gerade extra noch mal geschaut. Der im letzten Jahr gesetzte Steckling im Wasser ist auch angegangen.


----------



## Teichfutzi (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Uferbepflanzung*

So jetzt habe ich mir Pfennigkruat geholt, ich habe die zwischen die Steine gelegt, sodass sie mit der einen Seite ins Wasser hängen und mit der anderen in den Kies.


----------

